# New member



## Linus (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello.

Just wanted to say hi. I am the proud owner of 2 great cats, Timie and Julia. Timie is a 16 year old male and Julia is a 13 year old female. They are both indoor cats, I have had them both since they were little kitties. We also own 2 dogs, Buster and Dozer, a Bearded Dragon, Drizzt and a House Gecko, Junior. 

Here are T&J, Timie first








Julia,









Sorry this is so long. 

Take it easy,
Jen


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, lovely cats


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They look so snuggly up against you. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jen!


----------



## Linus (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks all, I am happy to be here! Hope to become an asset to this board.

Jen


----------



## Minx8 (Jul 18, 2006)

hi I think your cat is very cute and welcome


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jen, welcome! You have lovely cats. I'm sure we'll enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe what cuddle muffins  
Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------

